# turboshots.net : My Personal Photographic Website



## sayambhu (Jul 5, 2007)

*www.turboshots.net*

* Dear Everyone,

Your comments and suggestions are heartily welcome.

Warm wishes,
Sayambhu Choudhury*


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 5, 2007)

nice site, not my choice of colours but very simple to use site. well done


----------



## sayambhu (Jul 5, 2007)

saw your site - its truly a gem !   definitely much better than mine.

you have magnificent photographs as well - great knowing you ! :thumbup:


----------

